# Case against Chandler officer to go to trial; K9 died in car - ABC15.com (KNXV-TV)



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/4-0&fd=R&url=http://www.abc15.com/news/local/story.aspx%3Fcontent_id%3Dc3383f98-04da-4817-a8df-beed7b8d7880&cid=0&ei=_N8WSOvsDIjMyQT1ssDGDA&usg=AFrqEzcWf_qBFnFFZLtOVB1TFmYXKmHmgw">Case against Chandler officer to go to trial; <b>K9</b> died in car</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>ABC15.com (KNXV-TV), AZ -</font> <nobr>Apr 23, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The Maricopa County Attorney says there is enough evidence to take a Chandler Police sergeant to trial in the death of his service <b>K9</b> last year. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

